
What is your favorite popular link aggregator? - schmoe

======
schmoe
With the nearly endless supply of interesting links from del.icio.us, digg,
reddit, news.yc, etc, do you use one of the popular link aggregators to stay
on top of what's hot? So far I've come across three that look interesting:
popurls <http://popurls.com/> theweblist <http://theweblist.net/> and
trendalicious <http://glozer.net/trendy/> I really like the mix of textual and
visual links on popurls, but my favorite is trendalicious because it combines
links from del.icio.us, digg, and reddit into one "top 100" list. Just wish it
included news.yc too!

------
KB
Over 90% of everything I read on the web comes from
<http://originalsignal.com>

A truly great site.

